# What does Motorhome friendly mean on Campsite database?



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Many of the ones I'm looking at state they are not?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hi

It normally means exactly that. They welcome motorhomes and have the facilities needed inc hook up, hard standings and that Motorhomes can get to the site and pitches etc. Some sites are down very narrow roads

Dave

656


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

As Dave said
Also Motorhome waste empty point and easy fill up point.
Some have all of them some have some of them it usually states which


Steve


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

So I picked the first site that came up at random it has:
Electric hook ups
Hardstandings 
MH service point
and I happen to know the site has easy access for my 33 foot RV and pitches big enough to accomodate it.
But is not MH friendly?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Superk said:


> So I picked the first site that came up at random it has:
> Electric hook ups
> Hardstandings
> MH service point
> ...


*No it is NOT it is a campsite* see explanation below

A motorhome friendly parking place is for example car park with no height barriers easy access with bays big enough for a motor home.

When you put a campsite in you are invited to select *one* of the following:

(I have left out some for simplicity)

Aire (or equiv in other countries)
Caravan Club Site (or C&CC etc)
CL (or CS)
Independant 
MH Friendly Parking Place
Wild Camp

So if its a campsite it isn't a MH Friendly Parking Place by definition


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just bumped this up as it corrects a widely held misunderstanding.

I think that there is more to do with the way this information is presented in the summary screens.

Regards Frank

any chance of a sticky mods


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

That is why I would like a separate database.

Ralph


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Frank thanks for your clarification. The replies do suggest an amount of confusion though.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I had a similar situation yesterday when adding Marine Parade. It came up as a wild camping spot OK but got a big cross next to MH friendly. I accept that by default a WC spot is MH friendly but it still niggled me :wink:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

> I had a similar situation yesterday when adding Marine Parade. It came up as a wild camping spot OK but got a big cross next to MH friendly. I accept that by default a WC spot is MH friendly but it still niggled me


Some quotes from* Campsite Database and Map Niggles *forum



> I would like to see a separate database for MH Friendly Parking Places (I know Graham Hadfield has already done a lot of work in this area, on his own website), as there should be many more of these than anything else and it is confusing as many Aires and Wilde Camping Spots are also MH Friendly Parking Places during the day. Ralph





> Yes Ralph it causes confusion but are there many places that are a MF friendly parking place and simultaneously something else apart from Aires?
> Regards Frank





> So if a place has more than one use, isn't that why it would be better to have a separate database?
> 
> Ralph


If I and others added all of the MH Friendly Parking Places we know of (home and abroad), there would be many thousands and this would really clog up the Map, we need a simpler database and different map.

All you really need to know for parking is, where it is (Town, country, etc), does is the cost if any (is it free), how long you can park, and why would you want to park there (what there, shopping, museum, beach, cinema, etc). To prove the point I have just added several just miles from home.

Ralph

Ralph


----------

